# my first of 2016



## esgowen (Feb 27, 2011)

Me and my son went to the lucky stump again today and found this little guy we spent over an hour checking a 25 foot circle before we spotted it and the next hour looking for more but we only found the one


----------



## esgowen (Feb 27, 2011)

In ground pic I'm not sure why the above pic posted 3 times


----------



## growninmi (Feb 27, 2013)

Where?!?!?! I still can't see it. 
Good on you for finding the little guy.
Hopefully this season with the mild winter yet large snow falls will put a good crop of them out this year. 
Sidenote, but have you or anyone had any luck with planting the spores that people have?

I ended up with a pack of them via white elephant at Christmas.
I dumped it on my little spot in my yard under my apples that always produce morels, so hopefully the bag adds to what mother nature usually brings me.
I just wondered if anyone had ever tried them and what the outcome was.

Congrats on the find, best of luck to all who get into the woods for those yummy little buggers.


----------



## jschlenke (Jul 8, 2013)

Congratulations esgowen! Impressive as per usual


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

growninmi said:


> Where?!?!?! I still can't see it.
> Good on you for finding the little guy.
> Hopefully this season with the mild winter yet large snow falls will put a good crop of them out this year.
> Sidenote, but have you or anyone had any luck with planting the spores that people have?
> ...


 I've been tossing my rehydrating and rinse water in a few spots around my BTAs for a few years. Actually got a few spots to produce. A few here and there, no great success. Going to try inoculating some rye seeds with it this year. Supposed to work much better. Lady across the road had some blacks coming out of her crushed limestone driveway in a spot she threw some rinse water the year before. lol They were actually pretty huge too.


----------



## Joshmack (Mar 4, 2013)

Great to see the first shroom. Thanks esgowen!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

I think thats the same little shroom you rehydrate every year about this time!! LOL! 

JK....Your son sure has a eye for em....(he found it didnt he?)

Nice! Wish i had a magic stump!!

-Bob


----------



## esgowen (Feb 27, 2011)

The boy was with me but I found this one he was not happy about it that's why we were there another hour after I found this one and I know you joking but I even went as far to use the same nickel on the news paper that I had in the ingrownd pic not sure what more I could do


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Nice find!


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

holy moldy esgowen,see it,cant believe it.thats NOT a lucky stump,thats a magical stump.never see any leprechaun sign in the same area???


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

esgowen said:


> The boy was with me but I found this one he was not happy about it that's why we were there another hour after I found this one and I know you joking but I even went as far to use the same nickel on the news paper that I had in the ingrownd pic not sure what more I could do


It was inevitable..... But the temps in the near future are not conducive to decent morel growth anytime soon. But South and early when the WX improves is definitely a plan!


----------



## esgowen (Feb 27, 2011)

Oldgrandman said:


> It was inevitable..... But the temps in the near future are not conducive to decent morel growth anytime soon. But South and early when the WX improves is definitely a plan!


I agree it was inevitable it was to warm out for nothing to happen this was,my third trip to the woods already and to honest I was surprised not to find one sooner there's usually still a little snow under the pines and some ice on the swamp when I get my first but that's been gone for over a week here hopefully this cold weather will put things back in order and hold off any real numbers being found for a couple weeks then it's game on I can't wait


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

at least there aren't any ticks out yet..ive been out a couple times shed hunting but i still look for a good room spot while I'm out


----------



## benster (Jul 31, 2006)

woodie slayer said:


> at least there aren't any ticks out yet..ive been out a couple times shed hunting but i still look for a good room spot while I'm out


Are you getting a bunch of snow?


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

woodie slayer said:


> at least there aren't any ticks out yet..ive been out a couple times shed hunting but i still look for a good room spot while I'm out


Found an attached tick on me last weekend in the South East, near Dexter.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

benster said:


> Are you getting a bunch of snow?


not yet but's coming calling for up to a foot. lakes are all still froze up here.but ice isn't good..wish i could get boat in burt


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

twohats said:


> Found an attached tick on me last weekend in the South East, near Dexter.


a year ago we had 30 below actual up here in the winter.last spring was the worst i seen for ticks in ne mi. nothing kills them things


----------



## benster (Jul 31, 2006)

woodie slayer said:


> not yet but's coming calling for up to a foot. lakes are all still froze up here.but ice isn't good..wish i could get boat in burt


Me too. We'll have to try and meet up there this year, first round on me.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Benster, we ( Lewiston ) got about 10 " but it's melting fast.


----------



## J77 (Mar 30, 2016)

Jack, any predictions for the northern michigan season? Early late?


----------

